
AskHN: Why there are so many posts I'm not interested in? - id122015
sometimes I find a few posts in a row I&#x27;m interested in. But many times there is nothing i want to read.
======
PaulHoule
See
[http://ontology2.com/essays/HackerNewsForHackers/](http://ontology2.com/essays/HackerNewsForHackers/)

------
gepi79
AFAIR, it began some months ago at a certain day. I am serious.

Since then links to mainstream or low quality articles in mainstream media and
blog posts have flooded hacker news.

------
twobyfour
Because other people are interested in different things than you are.

